# Sale at Candle Science .99 for 1 oz



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

I haven't ever used their FOs, but I saw on another board they have their 1 oz FOs on sale for .99.  There are a bunch of them reviewed on the Soap Scent Review board.  Just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 9, 2013)

Enabler!

Thank you. :grin:


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm resisting myself, since I'm trying to limit myself to two FO suppliers.  So hard!!  Nothing more fun than buying new stuff!!  And that's such a good price!


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2013)

They do this cause they know I am broke, right?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 9, 2013)

Their Black Raspberry Vanilla is wonderfully tart. Their Creme Brulee is THE best, to my nose. Their Fruit Slices is pretty much the best I've used, though most companies all tend to smell the same on that one. I can't think of any other FOs of theirs that I tend to stick to.

With CS, you have to be more careful about which ones are candles only and which ones are safe for bath & body use. They do tell you, but a large percentage of their oils are candles only.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 9, 2013)

Any suggestions on ones that work in CP soap? They all sat bath and body but no indications of what works in CP.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 9, 2013)

Scroll down under the descrips of each scent and there are some soaping reviews, not just candle.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG! This forum doesn't  understand my obsession.


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 10, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Any suggestions on ones that work in CP soap? They all sat bath and body but no indications of what works in CP.



*Here are the ones that I've used and liked from CS:*

Love Spell-dream to soap, slows down trace, takes a bit longer to unmold, but worth it.  Smells like every other Love Spell I sniffed and it's cheaper, so it's my go to Love Spell.

Mediterranean Fig- This is great!  It's sweet but earthy.  Soaped like a dream, had time to do different colored layers.  

Fig Tree- Also smells great OOB, haven't had a chance to soap it, but it gets good reviews.

Montego Bay- I like this, but there is a lot of cedar to me.  Not necessarily a bad thing.  It soaped easy, smell has definitely improved with age.  Almost like a Bay Rum with a lot of cedar.  

Sweet Pea- like this one better than Peak's, but I haven't smelled anyone else's.

Lavender- This is what I want my Lavender to smell like, a bit medicinal, but I'm good with that.  Soaped easily.

Oakmoss and Amber- YUMMM!  Manly/unisex smell, no discoloration, slight acceleration.

Honeycomb- I loved this one, but sadly it's been discontinued. 

*Ones I wouldn't use again:*

Lavender Cucumber Sage- FADED away to almost nothing.  It also smelled strongly of Cucumber to begin with, very little lavender.

Sex on the Beach- smells great OOB, but faded after a couple of months.

Rainwater- don't bother.  It accelerates/rices and doesn't last.  Way too floral for my taste as a "rainwater".  Take that with a grain of salt as I don't like overly floral scents.

Cucumber Melon- smells okay OOB, but fades.  If you want a plain Cucumber, Econocuke from Sweet Cakes sticks around forever.  It's a bit of a pain/accelerates, but does last.

Hope that helps!  For the ones that work well, CS has great prices.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 10, 2013)

I got a 7 scents I believe and they threw in a 8th for free! With shipping I spent under 15 bucks! I'm okay with that, and hubs okay'ed the purchase...so...I think thats probably my birthday present  No more sales posts pretty please??


----------



## Badger (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, I know the feeling, I love and hate sales posts ;-) I run my purchases by my partner, so I know what it is like to get the okay from your husband   I hope you enjoy the new scents!


----------



## Amybell (Mar 10, 2013)

Um, yeah.  I ordered 23 of them this morning.  There's something wrong with me, I think.  HAHAHA

But seriously, $.99 each?  If I'm going to buy a crapton of samples, now is the time, right?!? 

I only paid just over $30 with shipping.  Can't wait until they get here.  It'll be like Christmas!


----------



## Badger (Mar 10, 2013)

I wish I had the money to spend, or I would be buying a crapton of them right now also.  As it was, I spent money on my account that I would rather not have spent, because I can't do any soaping without a scale.  I can make soap without scent (or with the scents that I already have), but I can't make soap without the scale, so I spent the money.  Oh well, hopefully they will have this sale again when I am not so broke


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha I just made $30 at a craft fair and just blew it on FO's


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 10, 2013)

Amybell said:


> Um, yeah.  I ordered 23 of them this morning.  There's something wrong with me, I think.  HAHAHA
> 
> But seriously, $.99 each?  If I'm going to buy a crapton of samples, now is the time, right?!?
> 
> I only paid just over $30 with shipping.  Can't wait until they get here.  It'll be like Christmas!


I had a cartful, but cut it way back! I've only used one FO in soap so far and it was in HP so it didn't give me any trouble...so we shall see! What scents did you get Amy?


----------



## hlee (Mar 10, 2013)

uhh, I'm going to have to give up this forum also.
Egyptian Amber
Oak Moss
Plumaria
Love spell
Meadow
Sweet Pea
Apple Clover sample


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 10, 2013)

Chardonnay
 Lavender Chamomile
 Day at the Spa
 Himalayan Bamboo
 Black Raspberry Vanilla Type 
 Apple Jack and Peel 
 Very Vanilla 
 Basil and Herb

I spent more on shipping!


----------



## Amybell (Mar 10, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I had a cartful, but cut it way back! I've only used one FO in soap so far and it was in HP so it didn't give me any trouble...so we shall see! What scents did you get Amy?



I haven't used many FOs either--I've been working mostly with essential oils and love them.  I've been wanting to try some different FOs ones, though, mostly because I know a lot of people who really like the fruitier and nature-type scents. And there are a few I'd like to maybe try blending with some essential oils.  I don't know.  We'll see.  Here's what I ordered.  My 11yo daughter helped me pick them out.  

Chardonnay 1 oz. 


Black Raspberry Vanilla Type 1 oz. 


Bird of Paradise 1 oz. 


Egyptian Amber 1 oz. 


White Tea 1 oz. 


Cucumber Mint 1 oz. 


Clean Cotton 1 oz. 


Baby Powder 1 oz. 


Coconut 1 oz. 


Amaretto Nog 1 oz. 


Lavender Cucumber Sage 1 oz. 


Driftwood 1 oz. 


Very Vanilla 1 oz. 


Sun Shower 1 oz. 


Green Tea and Lemongrass 1 oz. 


Himalayan Bamboo 1 oz. 


Lime Cooler 1 oz. 


Love Spell 1 oz. 


Nag Champa 1 oz. 


Oakmoss and Amber 1 oz. 


Peach 1 oz. 


Pink Sugar Type 1 oz.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 10, 2013)

I've never used FOs in soap (have used them in laundry soap and pail powders before). Off to see if they take paypal because I have money in there burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 10, 2013)

I have ignored this post on purpose because I just placed a nice order for more soaping supplies last week and it was a little expensive. After reading this post again tonight I must say that it's official....I am moseying on over to candle science to put stuff in a shopping cart! Lol thanks guys!!!!! :razz:


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 10, 2013)

I forgot the Baby Powder!  It's supposed to be terrific.


----------



## Bama (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought a bunch of them I havent tried before. I bought a few I have tried and really like, Like Clean Cotton is such a fresh scent. It behaves well and did not accelerate.
I bought Driftwood again because I thought it was one of the best smells for men in soap and the fragrance is a sticker.  It does discolor to dark brown so don't waste your color on this one.
I ordered Pink Magnolia Blossom
Hydrangea
Oakmoss and Amber
Moon lake musk
Cotton Tree
Fig Tree
Eygptian Amber
Peach Nectar
Montego Bay
Mango and tangerine
SunWashed linen
Pomgranate
If anyone has tried any of these and know how they behave please post
I can't believe I bought that many.


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 11, 2013)

Yay! I am so happy to have found this thread! I scored some awesome scents!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 13, 2013)

My order came! It smelled awesome! My favorites: applejack and peel, chardonnay, Hymilayan bamboo, and blackberry vanilla. Im not in love with: day at the spa, very vanilla, and I don't care much for basil and herb. But the scents might morph and I might like them better! Unfortunately I neglected to see that the lavender chammomile is candles only, but it will go nicely into an air freshener or my little oil warmer tea light thingy-that smells good too!


----------



## Amybell (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine came too!  It was was like smellolympics at my house today!  Heehee

The only one I really didn't care for was the Nag Champa.  It might morph when soaped or maybe it's like patchouli--love it or hate it.  Who knows.  Not crazy about the Very Vanilla either.  Might be nice when soaped, though.  I completely hate BBs Turkish Mocha fragrance oil out of the bottle, but it's pretty nice and completely different after about a week of curing.

I really liked the baby powder, black raspberry vanilla, white tea, lavender cucumber sage, lime cooler, Egyptian amber, and driftwood.  I think the Egyptian amber was my favorite.  Love love love it.  I hope it soaps well.  My daughter really loved the love spell-type and birds of paradise.  I'm really happy with pretty much all of them.  I hope they soap well.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine came today too, a day early. I have a feeling my mail lady might have snatched it from the incoming mail to take it out today. She knows I <3 packages and I live in a small enough place we all know each other.  

I LOVED the Chocolate Fudge. Smells like melting chocolate, or hot cocoa. Also loved the Himilayan Bamboo. 
Also liked Black Raspberry Vanilla though I feel it's a bit faint 
Coconut, coconut lime = suncreen 
Love Spell = Strong. Liked but not loved it. 
White Tea and Berries = Yummy and Strong 
Green tea and Lemongrass = very faint. 
Mediterranean Fig. Sweet, but flat .Might mix it with the black raspberry vanilla.


----------



## terminatortoo (Mar 13, 2013)

Is the sale over?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

yes but their prices on one ounces are still reasonable, 1.99.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 14, 2013)

I got the Fudge Chocolate, too!  And I bought Oakmoss & Amber and it is outstanding.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I got the Fudge Chocolate, too!  And I bought Oakmoss & Amber and it is outstanding.



oH. eM. gEE. Doesn't it smell delicious?  Should we have a chocolate mini challenge?


----------



## Badger (Mar 14, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I got the Fudge Chocolate, too!  And I bought Oakmoss & Amber and it is outstanding.



I would have loved to get some of the Oakmoss and Amber.  Please let me know how it is in CP, because I might have to pick some up eventually...


----------



## Bama (Mar 14, 2013)

I got mine yesterday afternoon. 
I love the Peach nectar  oob
Moon lake musk  is okay but not as good as Eyptian Musk from NG oob
I hope I like Montego bay better soaped. I am not impressed oob and same with Pink Magnolia Blossom.
I like the Hydrangea. It is very floral though
I got 4 oz bottle of the Oakmoss and amber because everyone say it is good. I like the fragrance and bet it smeels even better soaped.
Love the Pomgranete
Love, Love the Fig Tree
Mango and Tangerine smells aweful oob. I may have to blend that one
Love Cotton Tree. 
Eygptian Amber is okay but not that strong oob. I may like it better soaped
Sunwashed linen smells crisp and clean like a shampoo fragrance
I have yet to soap with a Rose FO but I got the Golden Rose and it is really a nice soft rose smell oob. I am looking forward to trying it.
Beach line smells a little perfumy but I think I will like it soaped
I will let you know how they behave and stick when soaped in CP
I think I may have to make soap today


----------



## terminatortoo (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like to try some from them but they don't tell you if they discolor like natures garden does.


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't tried Candle science since I made candles years & years ago, does anyone know if they give IFRA's for their fo's?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

What's IFRA?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 14, 2013)

The IFRA isn't linked on the website, but I've never heard of anyone being ignored or not given the file when emailing for it. In fact, I'm emailing right now for the IFRA for the three or four of theirs that I am using.


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> What's IFRA?



I meant to say IFRA certificate.  But, it's a safety certificate that shows the safe levels that the fragrance oil can be used at in different products due to the components that make up the fragrance oil.

If you want to learn more about the IFRA
http://www.ifraorg.org/


There are a few fragrance oil suppliers that have the IFRAs right on their websites, so it's easy for the customers to find.  Like NGC, BCN  & WSP has the IFRA certificate under each fragrance oil.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, I wish CS would just list it. I mean, they can obviously DO it since they do have the MSDS sheet up for a lot of their FOs but not the IFRA cert


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, scratch that. No one has ever said anything about this before but I just got my reply. Never heard of anyone getting this reply before. I suppose I will just go elsewhere then.



> Hi Vanessa,
> 
> I'm sorry we do not provide the IFRA certificates for the individual fragrances.  We have worked to ensure that all of fragrances are IFRA compliant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2013)

Well that sucks.  I really wanted to give some of those a try.  Oh well.


----------



## Amybell (Mar 17, 2013)

I got a chance today to soap with the oakmoss and amber oil I bought.  It smells wonderful, and I had no problems at all.  It reminds me of a warm, unisex spa scent.  I took a stab at making a salt bar with it.  So far, so good on the scent and the salt bar (first time for both).


----------



## Bama (Mar 19, 2013)

I cant stand the smell of Mango and Tangerine OOB. Got to make up my mind if I will even try it.
I soaped with  Fig Tree. Very nice scent. Very clean smell with a green top note.  Behaved very well and no D.

Soaped with Pomgranete and it soap well.  I soap cool so it didnt A.  It has discolored slight tan so far.

I like the Oakmoss and Amber OOB but it doesn't knock my socks off.  I may feel different if I soap it

I took Cotton Tree an blended with Wild Currant Sandlewood from NG and it smells really good. No D or A


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 19, 2013)

Julie- I haven't yet made up my mind about Montego Bay (and it was soaped over 1 month ago).  It's an unusual scent with a lot of cedar to my nose.  It needs to be blended with something to make it great.  I love, love, love the Bay Rum from BB, but it's not strong enough.  Maybe I should mix the two.  

Love Oakmoss and Amber in lotion and soap.  Egyptian Amber was really light in the soap by itself.  Fig Tree is nice OOB, but haven't had a chance to soap it yet.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bama said:


> I cant stand the smell of Mango and Tangerine OOB. Got to make up my mind if I will even try it.
> I soaped with  Fig Tree. Very nice scent. Very clean smell with a green top note.  Behaved very well and no D.
> 
> Soaped with Pomgranete and it soap well.  I soap cool so it didnt A.  It has discolored slight tan so far.
> ...



What is D and A?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> What is D and A?



Yeah, don't leave us newbs hanging!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 19, 2013)

A = Acceleration 
D = Discoloration


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 20, 2013)

I am sooo upset. My order was "delivered" to my front porch yesterday... so where the heck is it? I searched for it and it's not to be found!! UGH! :-x UPS you are on my list now!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you check with the neighbors?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 20, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> I am sooo upset. My order was "delivered" to my front porch yesterday... so where the heck is it? I searched for it and it's not to be found!! UGH! :-x UPS you are on my list now!



Funny...mine was shipped USPS and was in my mailbox!


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> I am sooo upset. My order was "delivered" to my front porch yesterday... so where the heck is it? I searched for it and it's not to be found!! UGH! :-x UPS you are on my list now!



That sounds like my apartment and FedEx... I live in an apartment building and the FedEx delivery guy decided to deliver my first package from BB in front of the building on the steps!  If they left it in front of my door I wouldn't have minded so much, but they gave me no indication that they had been there and just left it for anyone to pick up.  I only knew that it had arrived because one of my neighbors told me.

I hope that you find your package!  I would definitely call UPS and ask them about it.


----------



## hlee (Mar 22, 2013)

I have turned into an Oakmoss and Amber fan . I love this fragrance.
Sweet Pea - not so much.
White tea-- really like it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 24, 2013)

So I have used all of the ones I purchased. Most were okay that I got. Very vanilla was plasticy smelling to me, day at the spa and black raspberry vanilla smell great in soap, but turned brown. Chardonnay accelerated on me, but smells great. Basil and herb soaped well, but its a bit too peppery scented for me personally.


----------



## Clemmey (May 24, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> So I have used all of the ones I purchased. Most were okay that I got. Very vanilla was plasticy smelling to me, day at the spa and black raspberry vanilla smell great in soap, but turned brown. Chardonnay accelerated on me, but smells great. Basil and herb soaped well, but its a bit too peppery scented for me personally.



Maybe that is why my batch discolored... the black raspberry vanilla. I thought it was just me! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Relle (May 24, 2013)

Anything with vanilla in it will discolour.


----------



## VanessaP (May 24, 2013)

Well, there are lots of Black Raspberry Vanillas available here that don't discolor or only do a slight discoloring, usually don't do very dark because few of them have more than just a titch of vanilla. CS's is super strong and tart, I love it, so I will definitely use some vanilla stabilizer in it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 25, 2013)

Himalayan bamboo also soaped very nicely!  No acceleration of discoloration!  Smells amazing.  I knew I forgot one!


----------



## kharmon320 (May 25, 2013)

Ng's BRV doesn't discolor at all.  Smells great at six weeks.  Peaks BRV also didn't discolor. Easy to soap and lasted.


----------



## newbie (May 25, 2013)

I hope people will put their soaping experiences on the spreadsheet! I find this eternally useful, if the FO I haven't used before is on there. Lots of the ones you guys are mentioning aren't listed yet for Candle Science.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uthkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=15


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 25, 2013)

Oh neat. Updating!


----------



## Bama (May 25, 2013)

Yes I use BRV from NG and no discoloration.
I made some Cranberry Marmalade from CS. Forgot I had it. Wow is smells yummy in soap. Good enough to eat. I am going to try a few more of the CS ones I haven't tried yet next week. Will give a follow up. I did make Rice Flower and shea and it did Accelerate a bit. I didn have time to make my soap as pretty as I wanted to. I love the smell though.


----------



## hlee (May 25, 2013)

Sweet Pea smells pretty good to me now after cure. I really did not like it fresh.
Amazing how a fragrance can change after a couple few weeks.


----------



## tkine (May 31, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> Maybe that is why my batch discolored... the black raspberry vanilla. I thought it was just me! Thank you for sharing!



My BRV is discoloring also.  But it really does smell very good, if you like Raspberry.  My daughter loves it.


----------

